# Advent Rising - PC (super turbo mode)



## maxx1812 (Dec 15, 2006)

I recently purchased Advent Rising for the PC. When I installed it, I was expecting to have a smooth running game. The fact is, it runs too smooth. I think my computer could be too fast for this game.

I currently am running an Abit AN8 32X motherboard with an AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ processor, 2GB of Corsair XMS memory, and a Geforce 7900GT 256MB video card.

When running the game, I have nothing taking up any of my decent size of resources.

Here is the best way that I can describe the way the game runs:

Remember Windows 95? Remember those older games that ran in DOS? Remember having a system that was pretty close to top-of-the-line? Remember that cool turbo button on the front of the case? Remember playing your favorite game in DOS with the turbo button disabled because if you didn't, it was running too fast and impossible to play?

That is exactly what is happening to Advent Rising on my computer.

I would like a clue on how to fix this problem. I already checked around for a patch and have not found one.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

First, make sure you have the latest drivers for your system, mainly your video card.

If you think it really is going too fast, try maxing out all the graphics settings - make your system work to play the game. If it's still going too fast, try running some background applications. 

I've never really seen a system too fast for a game, except old games. I would think that all new games have the proper code in them to allow for faster systems, but who knows. Is it really too fast? I mean, do you like fly around maps or something? I'm just having trouble imagining what a game that's 'too smooth' would look like.


----------



## maxx1812 (Dec 15, 2006)

I have tried running Pinnacle Studios 10 with a HUGE video in the background and it's still the same. All drivers are up to date, all settings are at max.

When trying to even go anywhere, I tell it to walk forward, and half a second later, I'm across the room.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Do you have any joysticks or other game controllers connected at the same time? If you do, try unplugging them. 

Have you tried reinstalling the game yet?


----------



## maxx1812 (Dec 15, 2006)

I had this question posted in another forum and I did get this reply:

http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_9706,00.html

This is AMD's dual core optimizer. It did fix my problem.

So, just in case anyone does run into any similar problems with any games, here's the solution.


----------



## Cadian_207th (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm at a loss here and I know this isn't exactly the place to go looking. But I've looked every where for a method of fixing Advent Rising since I just got it. I too have the framerate issue where everything is too fast and jerky on the screen to be playable. I've not found anything that will help me fix this or guide me through the process. Anybody know anything about this game?

-BF


----------



## IamSightUnseen (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm running Windows XP on a MacBook Pro via BootCamp.
So, Intel dual core, 2.3 GHz, 3 GB Ram, a very generous Win XP partition, ATI 256 mb graphics. 

All other games run normally, but Advent Rising is somehow revved beyond anything I have ever seen before. Cut scenes are normal, I noticed the timing on subtitles are way off from what's being said, and Gideon moves with such speed as to make Advent Rising unplayable on my computer. It's disappointing, I'm very much looking forward to this game and its story. 

Does anyone else have this problem? Has anyone found a solution? 

It seems that this isn't being discussed anywhere else online.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Speed can be a common problem in older games. I used to love Wipeout 2097, but cant play it one the current rig because its too too fast. The countdown timer takes about 8 seconds for what should be a minute- n way i can do a lap in that!
Anyway, back to question. For the life of me, I cannot remember th enames, but there is some software designed to slow th ecomputer down. Install, and it uses clock cycles so the game or whatever is working at 1/3 or 1/2 or whatever speed you need. 
IF anyone knows the item i mean, pleae post, coz its driving me up the wall not being able to remeber it!!


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Just a suggestion but couldn't you adjust your fsb or clock speed in the bios and underclock your gpu.


----------



## reezin14 (Oct 16, 2007)

I look to see if others are having the same/similar problem, and try(if any) the latest patches for the game. It could be the game itself, you might want to return it and get another.


----------



## IamSightUnseen (Jan 11, 2008)

I've tried contacting Majesco support, many times, over several days. No one answers the phone. 

Also the solutions I've seen online are for AMD chips, not Intel Core 2 Duo.

Using programs like "SloMo" and "CPUKiller" have been suggested. What I wonder about then is that if gameplay is slowed down to the point it's at a playable framerate, would cut scenes then lag?


----------



## -FoxDie- (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey guys. Pretty late to the party, but better late than never. I managed to get around this problem just now. Open up task manager and go to the process tab. Look for advent.exe, right click on it and click on Set Affinity. uncheck every box, but leave 1 checked.


----------



## du9pa (Apr 16, 2008)

setting affinity in task manager doesn't work for advent rising - after setting aff. to one core the game was too slow... BUT FINALLY I FOUND SOLUTION !  freeware program CPU-Control is solution for our problem. it also sets affinity to one core as task manager, but here the game after this procedure doesn't go too slow... so finally we can play our good old games that we can't till now.


----------

